# Mississippi Crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Heading out bright and early to start prefishing for the Crappie Masters National Championship. Tournament is in Mississippi off several oxbow lakes off the Mississippi River—Washington, Chicot, Lee, Fergusen, Paradise, and Whittington. 

My partner nor I have ever fished out there. We may get whooped, but we are going to give it our best shot and at worst, we'll at least learn something. 

Tournament is next Friday and Saturday so we have several days to prefish. Just wish we could focus on one lake, and not six. 

I may post some pics on here as we are prefishing, but expect zero details and minimal background markers 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

GL in the tournament. Catch em up.

Looks like someone's got some cotton to pick before long.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck Skiff


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Go get em!!! Good luck!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> GL in the tournament. Catch em up.
> 
> Looks like someone's got some cotton to pick before long.



Thanks

Yeah Irma didn't get this patch too bad but some across the road it basically laid it over flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good luck!




Thanks Try'n. Passed over Miller's Ferry for the first time this morning. Beautiful places. The roads...not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> ....
> I may post some pics on here as we are prefishing, but expect zero details and minimal background markers


Well, that's no fun!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Details on the rod holder being used?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Best of luck to you. You never know..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck brother.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Best of luck to you. Be sure to get a few pictures if you can.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Get 'em, Tyler. Are you taking that mean-looking partner with you?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Get 'em, Tyler. Are you taking that mean-looking partner with you?




No, he's a rookie when it comes to crappie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> No, he's a rookie when it comes to crappie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Take this guy - tough crowd in Mississippi!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha! He's famous


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn y'all, now I'm gonna have nightmares.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The best of luck fishing 'the big one'. You may surprise yourself when it's all over. If a crappie can be caught you can do it. Proven record...


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Best of luck to you, gona be frying up some Miss. crap slabs tonight myself.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw on crappie.com where Tyler and partner came in #74 at the Crappie Masters Tournament. I read somewhere there were well over 300 registered fishing six different lakes. Hope he gives us a good report on the experience. Bet it was something to see and participate in.

This report is for Day #1. Don't know about Day #2

Report says a Wally Marshall and partner came in #107. Not sure if that's the Wally Marshall that owns Bass Pro Shops.

See Post #1


http://www.crappie.com/crappie/mississippi/360180-crappie-masters-day-1-a-2.html


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like 2nd day got up t0 51st.
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/360172-crappie-masters-day-1-a-3.html


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

ironman said:


> Looks like 2nd day got up t0 51st.
> http://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/360172-crappie-masters-day-1-a-3.html


That's a good jump. He's moving along with crappie fishing.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

All, 

Sorry for such a delay in posting and a poor job of keeping you all updated. Unfortunately, I had absolutely zero cell service in Mississippi and have not even had time to hook my batteries on charge since I pulled in Sunday afternoon. 

I will be posted a detailed report with pictures and results tonight. 

As said earlier, we finished 51st of 125 of the best crappie anglers in the country!

-tw


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> As said earlier, we finished 51st of 125 of the best crappie anglers in the country!
> 
> -tw


You beat Wally Marshall! Time to start marketing your own line of crappie gear. You could put a picture of your mean ol' buddy on the packages. People would be scared to not buy it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Skiffies stiffies!


----------

